# Modified rear control arms



## Ryrob001 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have been trying to figure out the best way to make my rear tires stop rubbing. They are 18x9.5 wheels with 285 35 18 tires on them. They are almost flush with the outside of the fender. I already had the fender wells cut and they still rub on any major bump. I found the G force control arms but that seems way to expensive. Is there anyway to modify the stock control arms to bring the wheels in at all? Any other ideas? My other idea was coil overs, but again, looking for a slightly cheaper fix.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Raising the back end to prevent rubbing is the ******* "cure" that ruins handling and IMHO makes the car look silly. You need a larger wheel offset or smaller tires. Depending on how much room you need to gain you may be able to have your wheel hub surface shaved. If you play with the control arm you're going to be needing some custom half shafts to go with them. The right wheel is cheaper.


----------



## Ryrob001 (Apr 10, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> Raising the back end to prevent rubbing is the ******* "cure" that ruins handling and IMHO makes the car look silly. You need a larger wheel offset or smaller tires. Depending on how much room you need to gain you may be able to have your wheel hub surface shaved. If you play with the control arm you're going to be needing some custom half shafts to go with them. The right wheel is cheaper.


I've never heard of shaving them. I wouldn't imagine you could take very much off safely right? I was hoping I would not have to buy another set of wheels but it seems like the only choice.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Wheels with the correct backspacing is the right way to do it. That would also be much cheaper than trying to modify the suspension.

Bear


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It depedns on how thick the wheels hub is but it's a solution if you only need to gain a few mm. If it's a lot new wheels are the answer


----------

